# Neutral safety switche(s) with Dual Gate



## cy***uy (Sep 8, 2009)

I am working on a 69 GTO and the previous owner had the console swapped out to a dual gate. I want to keep the dual gate but I am lost in regards to the neutral safety switch(s).

The steering column has one and so does the dual gate which one do I need to use or do i need to use both, cannot find any literature on the specifics.

Thanks Kevin


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

How is the column one activated? Does the column part turn when the shifter is moved (as in a column shift car) ?


----------



## cy***uy (Sep 8, 2009)

I am assuming it is operated throught the back lock. But it's crossed my mind that this is not the original steering column becasue of the two switches...??? which is part of my confusion and why I reached out on this forum.


----------



## cy***uy (Sep 8, 2009)

Addition info. I do not know if the switch on the column ever worked through the back lock... The back lock was not functioning when I bought the car for that matter either was the switch on the dual gate.

Thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

So your '69 was originally a column shift car?? If it was, and you're running a floor shift, lose the column and put in a floor shift type column, and use the NS switch on the dual gate. That's what I'd do.....if I could get a used column for the right price.....


----------



## cy***uy (Sep 8, 2009)

No it was a console shift (PHS Documented) last owner swithced it from a standard console to a dual gate. But because I am doing a complete frame off resto on this car (first one) I need to determine what is going on.

Looks to me like the steering column was changed out at some time if there is not suppose to be a switch on the column if it was a console shift car. Common sense tells me you only need one of them (neutral safety switch) but i wanted to make sure.

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

So, if I understand you correctly, you are saying that there is a neutral safety switch currently located on the steering column, when there was a standard console shift, and this sounds incorrect to you?

I have a '70 floor shift automatic, all original, and the neutral safety switch IS located at the base of the steering column, down by the floorboard at the 12 o'clock position. I would expect the same to be true for the '69. So, if I have interpreted you correctly, I would assume the steering column is original (or at least same as original). The switch is mechanically actuated by a linkage from the console shifter.


----------



## cy***uy (Sep 8, 2009)

So the swith on the column is most likely correct and its operation was managed throught the backlock linkage which makes sense I dug out and looked at the old console shift mechanism and there was no switch on it.

What this is leading me to believe is the dual gate that I have (exact year is not known) may have had the switch mounted on it in that application and not the column. 

Sooooo... to try and put this all together... I only need one neutral safety switch and it could be located on the floor mounted to the dual gate or on the column which ever I prefer to use or have the correct harness for. The net result of the operation and need for the switch is the same.

Does any one agree?


----------



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

Yes, IMO you only need one, whichever you want. The purpose of the switch is to make sure that you can only crank the engine in park or in neutral (not in drive or reverse) ... I see no need for a serial redundancy.


----------



## cy***uy (Sep 8, 2009)

I agree... Thanks everyone who responded or who is yet to respond.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yes i agree, i just did column to console conversion and got the console harness from Ames, unfortunately i have since modified a B&M Quicksilver ratchet shifter (His and Hers without the hers) to fit in stock console and am trying to figure out a way to mount the switch to the new shifter


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Doesn't B&M offer one for that shifter??


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

you know what Ruk, had'nt even thought of that, picked up the shifter cheap and re-conditioned it. I was looking for a his/hers but they want way too much for them. have it fit with the stock console trim plate and it looks good. I will check B&M before i start trying to fab one.



















Brian


----------



## bullet20cc (Apr 4, 2009)

Take the one at the base of the steering colum and connect it to the one on the dual gate. It worked fine for me. I took the one on the steering colume out and wired the dual gate in.
Looks like you got a 442 shifter handle?
I actually took the one on the steeing colum out and then wired the dual gate in.


----------



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

A good reason to not have two, operational, serially redundant switches is because these things wear out, becoming inconsistent in their operation, resulting in an inability to crank the starter. This has been the case for 2 or 3 members of this board in the passt year. 

If you have 2 switches, it makes it that much tougher to diagnose which is the bad one. Also, since you are doing a restoration, you might want to use a new switch if the old one(s) are original, as they do and will wear out over time.


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

I replaced the factory console shifter with a dual gate also in my 69' GTO. It is not a factory Pontiac shifter, but made by Hurst for seventies Firebirds/TA's and Camaro's. It doesn't have a neutral switch, uses the one in the column, and the chrome shift rod is bent like a four speed, not straight like the factory shifters. I used a 67 shift bezel, and it fits perfect.


----------



## bullet20cc (Apr 4, 2009)

*Switch*

I took the one on the steering colume out and wired in the dual gate. If I remember correctly I had to put a jumper wire across the old connector for the car to start. I have a remote solenoid that connects to the starter solenoid. Car came that way. It was 2 years ago so my memory slips.


----------



## PatrickM (Dec 20, 2018)

*Wiring*

I have a quick question about the NSS on my 70. It’s an automatic console and is located at the 12 o’clock position on the steering column. The interior of the car was in multiple baskets when i bought the car...including the dash; is there a wiring harness that goes from the shifter console directly to the switch...? I’m new at this and can’t figure out all the pieces. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

PatrickM said:


> I have a quick question about the NSS on my 70. It’s an automatic console and is located at the 12 o’clock position on the steering column. The interior of the car was in multiple baskets when i bought the car...including the dash; is there a wiring harness that goes from the shifter console directly to the switch...? I’m new at this and can’t figure out all the pieces. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


There should be a purple wire that goes from the ignition switch to the NSS, then a purple wire comes out of the NSS and goes to the firewall bulkhead connector. Both purple wires should be on a 2 prong connector that will plug into the NSS.


----------



## PatrickM (Dec 20, 2018)

Thanks gto44. Ill be installing the dash in a few days. Ill check that out. Isn’t there a harness wire that runs from the NSS to the transmission selector (auto with console) on the trans? That signals when the trans is in neutral or park position and another connector (part of the same switch) that activates the back up lights?


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

PatrickM said:


> Thanks gto44. Ill be installing the dash in a few days. Ill check that out. Isn’t there a harness wire that runs from the NSS to the transmission selector (auto with console) on the trans? That signals when the trans is in neutral or park position and another connector (part of the same switch) that activates the back up lights?


Negative. The NSS is operated by the auto shifter mechanism in the console. When you move the shifter it moves a small lever on the NSS. In park and neutral it completes the circuit and passes power thru first purple wire from the ignition to the second purple wire going to the bulkhead which triggers the starter. There should be 2 other terminals on the NSS (4 terminals total). These 2 terminals will trigger the reverse lights. You can test the 4 terminals for continuity to figure out which 2 are for the ignition/starter and which 2 are for the reverse lights. The 2 for the starter will have continuity twice thru the lever travel, and the 2 for reverse lights will only have continuity once thru the lever travel. 

I attached a few pics of the auto console mounted NSS. The first one of the NSS in my hand is showing the mark i used to install it. They come with a pin installed holding the plastic lever in the neutral position. I marked it with a sharpie so once i remove the pin i know where neutral is to get it lined up correctly with the shifter mechanism. There’s also a couple pics of the 4 wires going to the NSS. Obviously the 2 heavy gauge purple wires are for the ignition/starter, and the 2 green wires are for the reverse lights. This is from a 1970 chevelle so the reverse lights on urs maybe a different color. I used my own insulated slide style connectors to hook them to the NSS. The customer didn't have time to order the correct factory connectors so i said dont worry about. I extended the factory wiring a little and added those connectors and it works great.


----------

